# Catio



## secuono (Aug 4, 2016)

Put together a ghetto catio! 

Couldn't find Kylie to show her as well, but I'll show her later.

Kamehameha was a little confused by it and when I showed her how to get back into the house, she flew in meowing kitty cus words at me. Lol


----------



## secuono (Aug 4, 2016)

Kylie doesn't care, lol. She's a good kitty and gets to roam the dog yard, since all she does is find a comfy spot and sleeps. 
Kameha was still ugh about it.


----------



## secuono (Aug 4, 2016)

They came in after some time out there. Then I just now went to lock up the ducks and found her happily in her box outside! Lol. Some nights, she asks to sleep outdoors. She's an odd one.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 4, 2016)

ghetto catio


----------

